# Waxworms to Moths



## Frankie Fan (Mar 2, 2007)

hi, are waxworms and their moths suitable for feeding a mantis?

do any of you know any ways of getting my waxworms to speed up their development to coccoons and hatch out. thanks.


----------



## skinnylegs (Mar 17, 2007)

you can feed them to youre mantis,but only as a treat as they are very high in fat.


----------



## curare (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello ,

adult waxmoths are my prefered food for mantids. you can regulate development with temperature.

best regards

Stefan


----------

